
Flixel Debuts Its Instagram for Animated GIFs App - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/03/21/flixel-debuts-its-instagram-for-animated-gifs-app
======
ryder
Awesome creation process; you can PAINT MOTION!

------
karimawad
Amazing app. Images + magic = Flixels.

------
wordsfromphil
Great article in a dynamic new space.

------
hummingblue
The image comes to life like Magic!!!

------
kmore
Love it.

